
With topics comes discussion... Suggestion for YC News - fish
The vote-up button should be removed from the front page. If users had to read at least some discussion about the article, inaccurate stories may never be voted so highly...<p>example http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=136270<p>(sorry for english)
======
m0nty
And the "vote down" button should be removed until the voter has commented on
the post. Getting fed up seeing worthy comments down-modded without
explanation.

~~~
sah
I disagree. Short comments like this one would get annoying.

~~~
m0nty
So you have to make an argument instead of saying "meh, I disagree." That's a
good thing. Seriously, get rid of the downmod button altogether.

~~~
sah
I disagree. I did make an argument.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
"Argument is an intellectual process. Contradiction is just the automatic
gainsaying of any statement the other person makes..."

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teMlv3ripSM>

~~~
sah
My argument, in part by example, was that a large number of short, similar
comments explaining why another comment should be downmodded would be
annoying. Since the purpose of downmodding is to call less attention to lower-
quality comments, putting a large thread of explanatory arguments underneath
them seems counterproductive to me.

